# Southampton NY A012268 M Zeppelin 4 y.o.



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Hampton Bays, NY | ZEPPELIN.










Zeppelin is a handsome 4 year old German Shepherd who came to the shelter as a stray. He would be best with an active owner who is willing to train & excerise him alot. Zeppelin likes certain dogs & best with no cats in the household.
More about ZEPPELIN
Pet ID: A012268 • Spayed/Neutered


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump.! Still showing available...


----------

